# 4850X2 folding



## ShadowFold (Apr 16, 2009)

I just ordered a 4850X2, how would I go about setting up both GPU's for folding?
Also, what are the best folding drivers for the 8800GTS G80 I got one coming my way.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 16, 2009)

I guess your question is how to set it as a multi GPU platform? 

It's as easy as setting up a single GPU client and then setting up the 2nd one the same way by copying the GPU1 folder and renaming it as GPU2. There is a "how to" on here for Nvidia platform and it is basically the same way for ATI.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice card BTW. I'm not sure ATI can fold both cores yet. *Can someone more experienced in the ATI core speak up?*


----------

